# **Dr. Atkins anyone??**



## G_BOU (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm interested in trying the Dr. Atkins diet.

Could someone who has actullay tried the diet give me some feedback on the results.

Much Aprreciated
Randall


----------



## Yanick (Apr 16, 2003)

Atkins is for old fat chicks man.

If you really want to try keto, try a CKD because if your active (ie lifting weights/doing cardio whatever) you'll need to carb up so you can still train with atleast some intensity in the gym.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Atkins is for old fat chicks man.



Excuse me....Boy?

Isn't it time for your Nap?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2003)

Look out Yan, you got Damyor all reved up.....lol....you're in for it now.

to the original poster:

Have you read the Atkins book yet?  Do you plan on being involved in a weight training program while doing the diet?  What kind of results are you looking for or expecting from this?  IE are you planning on just using the induction phase as a quick fix fad diet like most people do?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Excuse me....Boy?
> 
> Isn't it time for your Nap?



Lol, i knew all the fat chicks would get riled up over that


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

*finishes plane ticket purchase* 
Oh really, heh heh.........I hope you enjoyed the moment..
*Now stick to the thread, chunky!*


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2003)

LOL, it's starting to get ugly in here......you guys are brutal


----------



## Yanick (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> *finishes plane ticket purchase*
> Oh really, heh heh.........I hope you enjoyed the moment..
> *Now stick to the thread, chunky!*



Better hope they don't make you pay for two seats on the airplane


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

So, as I was saying before kindergarten was let out for recess, the Atkins Diet is not an entirely bad plan, just tainted slightly due to overmarketing. Read  the book THOROUGHLY, and/or do a search here. Secondly, if you're interested in related, and perhaps more effective diets, do a search for Lyle McDonald, SKD, CKD, etc.
P-Funk, the floor is yours.....keep that other kid outta here.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 17, 2003)

You could ask him yourself, but he died this morning.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 17, 2003)

Actually, that has come off horribly.

I apologise.


----------



## ClayEdgin (Apr 17, 2003)

I've been doing the Atkins diet for over three months now and have lost 48 pounds.  During this time, I've also been lifting pretty regularly and have increased my PR's in nearly all my lifts.  I don't feel bogged down or "foggy" during my workouts, as some people say is the case.  If anything, I've got more energy in the gym.  And I never carb up.

I've still got about 40-50 pounds left to go until I reach my goal weight at which time I'll move into the later stages of Atkins and try to maintain that weight while packing on muscle.  

I'd recommend giving it a try for a few weeks to see how you do on it.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ClayEdgin *_
> I've been doing the Atkins diet for over three months now and have lost 48 pounds.  During this time, I've also been lifting pretty regularly and have increased my PR's in nearly all my lifts.  I don't feel bogged down or "foggy" during my workouts, as some people say is the case.  If anything, I've got more energy in the gym.  And I never carb up.
> 
> I've still got about 40-50 pounds left to go until I reach my goal weight at which time I'll move into the later stages of Atkins and try to maintain that weight while packing on muscle.
> ...




I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that you're an exception.

If you don't mind...can you give me a general outline of your training (frequency, volume, intensity, density) and of your diet (ratio's/cals)?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> So, as I was saying before kindergarten was let out for recess, the Atkins Diet is not an entirely bad plan, just tainted slightly due to overmarketing. Read  the book THOROUGHLY, and/or do a search here. Secondly, if you're interested in related, and perhaps more effective diets, do a search for Lyle McDonald, SKD, CKD, etc.
> P-Funk, the floor is yours.....keep that other kid outta here.



Hey DM, do you mean TKD?  I never heard of an SKD.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2003)

Standard Ketogenic Diet (otherwise known as the Atkin's diet ).


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2003)

SKD is like CKD or TKD except you don't carb up/refeed or incorporate any carbs at all other than green veggies. 

Basically you stay in Ketosis as long as you want.  A cleaner Atkins for the most part.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry TP didn't see your post, must of posted at the same time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW, the SKD will be much more effective, one Leptigen II comes out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sorry TP didn't see your post, must of posted at the same time.



No problemo.  Get my email?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Thank you Jodi, TP.....
I just started seriously reading Lyle's E-book, and there are many similarities between the his '_K-diets' and the Atkins diet. My point was that the Atkins diet was marketed to death causing many serious dietetic practitioners to question its credibility.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes there are similarities but I would never do it like Atkins.  I don't believe in the processed meats and poor fat choices and such.  I would rather my fat sources come from EFA's and keep my proteins lean.


----------



## ClayEdgin (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that you're an exception.
> 
> If you don't mind...can you give me a general outline of your training (frequency, volume, intensity, density) and of your diet (ratio's/cals)?



Actually, I haven't talked to a lifter yet who has had problems doing Atkins while training.  I visit a low-carb bulletin board as well as boards like this and have heard good things from people who are lifting.  The only bad thing I've heard about Atkins and lifting is that some people experience some weakness and nausea if they just start the diet and lift heavy right away.  According to Dr. Atkins', the first couple days while on Induction (the first phase of the Atkins nutritional approach) are kind of a "detoxing" period because your body is changing from burning carbs for energy to burning fat.  I experienced those symptoms but they went away by the third day I was doing the diet plan and lifting.  

My workouts - I usually lift 2-3 times a week for an average of 60 minutes.  A typical workout would have me doing 5 sets of 5 reps in the bench, squat, clean & jerk, shrugs, and some weighted abdominal and oblique work.  Nothing too fancy, just lots of simple exercises with heavy weights.  (BTW, I've heard that weighted ab work isn't great for building a six pack of abs, but nobody will care about my abs if I can deadlift the front of my car.  )  

As for my diet, I don't count calories, just carbs.  To be honest, I really have no idea what my caloric intake is, but anyone on the Atkins plan who has read Dr. Atkins' New Diet Revolution will tell you that counting calories isn't as important to weight loss as counting carbs.  It's high in protein in fat, so I'm not sacrificing muscle tissue, and I drink 3-5 liters of water a day.  

A general note to everyone: even if you're extremely averse to the idea of the Atkins diet, as I was at first, I'd recommend picking up a copy of the book (hell, it's only $8) and at least reading what it has to say.  It goes into good depth explaining how your body works and how to get it to work *for* you, rather than you working against it.  For an overweight person like me, that was very helpful.

Anyways, this post came out longer than I intended, but I hope I have sufficiently answered your questions.


----------



## Revenant (Apr 17, 2003)

The only problem I've had with low carb dieting is if I've been drinking caffeine during the day. It tends to stop me getting asleep. I find myself slipping some late night carbs to help me go to sleep easier.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 23, 2003)

I just cut my carbs down severely and have lost 20lbs in 2 months, but that might have something to do with the fact that i dont eat fast food anymore and that i started working out  and lifting heavily 2 months ago.
Nice quote by Arnold BTW  DaMayor : )


----------



## bludevil (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Newbie *_
> I just cut my carbs down severely and have lost 20lbs in 2 months, but that might have something to do with the fact that i dont eat fast food anymore and that i started working out  and lifting heavily 2 months ago.
> Nice quote by Arnold BTW  DaMayor : )



More than likely, your weight loss came from your diet, not your heavy lifting. Diet is 90% of the game when it comes to weight loss.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> More than likely, your weight loss came from your diet, not your heavy lifting. Diet is 90% of the game when it comes to weight loss.



But weight lifting doesn't hurt! The more muscle you have the more calories you burn....higher metabolism!


----------



## Psilokan (Apr 28, 2003)

I started doing Atkins back in October.  Was 215lbs.  I was down to 160 before 

I switched over to CKD about a month ago.  Now I'm up to about 170-175 and have put on muslce, and lost more fat.
While on Atkins I worked out, and did Karate.  Never felt that my diet held me back. Though in the later months of it, I liked to eat a yogurt with about 30g of carbs in it, just before Karate (more of a treat than anything, as I love that kind of yogurt).

Definately give Atkins a try if you want to lose a lot of fat.  Muscle can be gained, but slowly. If you want to pack on muscle, then maybe CKD is what you want.


----------



## G_BOU (May 9, 2003)

Thanks guys for all your input.

Another concern of mine is cholestrol, does Atkins not clog up your arteries?


----------



## ClayEdgin (May 13, 2003)

Check out www.atkinscenter.com for a more specific answer to your query on cholesterol, but Atkins actually helps lower it.


----------



## mtb'er (Jun 6, 2003)

Just started Adkins.
Currently half way through my induction phase.
Thanks to this thread I now realize why I can't sleep at night, to much coffee.!
Thought it was a side effect of Adkins.
Thanks, I will now attempt to break this brutal cycle.( Up all night, then need huge amounts of coffee to get going in am.)
I have only read the first half of Diet revolution and it does not go into great depth in explaining coffee except to say it may cause you to crave sugar/carbs.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2003)

I still say use caution when doing Atkins and working out becuase you aren't even allowed to have a carp meal once a week to replenish glycogen stores to hit the gym hard.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I still say use caution when doing Atkins and working out becuase you aren't even allowed to have a carp meal once a week to replenish glycogen stores to hit the gym hard.


  I think Funky meant CARB MEAL!  You can have carp if you like it though.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2003)

lol, mmmmm....nothing like some fresh carp from the fishing hole.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 6, 2003)

I always thought Carp was too boney.


----------



## Bladezz (Jun 6, 2003)

I tried Atkins and I think I will try it again.  Now that I have learned a little more about my body, I think the best way to lose the last amount of fat would be a low keto diet.

When I tried before I lost 10 lbs easy but I did not like the overall way my body looked.  I was just a smaller version (shape) of the original me.  SO I was unhappy and  "skinny-fat".  

I changed my diet and workout since then and have reshaped my body.  I am happy with the shape now and will continue to lift heavy.

But since I came to understand daily calories and macronutrient ratios and lifting heavy without mega cardio (overdoing) - I am thinking about doing it again because of the fast results, but am afraid of the muscle loss.

All in all, if you already bulked and lifting heavy and want to drop the last amount of fat - I would do it


----------



## rte617 (Nov 1, 2003)

Clay....you asked about cholesterol levels. Mine went down 180 points. I've been on meds for it forever, and since I quit drinking and did the Atkins diet, my cholesterol has dramatically decreased, with a decrease in triglicerides, increase in hdl, and decrease in ldl. Now.....my dad on the other hand....his numbers went through the roof, but he eats a lot of crap too. I stuck with lean proteins after the first week or two. Tons of turkey, chicken, lean red meats. Stay away from crap you can't pronounce. Glad to hear someone else keeping off the weight too. Great job. Atkins gets a bad rap because it's so against what everyone's been taught their whole lives, but it works. People think it's all about shoving all this fat into your mouth to lose weight, when in fact, he basically tells you after the induction phase to not eat refined sugars, starches, etc.  I think his concept is right....but it just needs a little tweaking. By the way Clay....my blood pressure is WAY down also, and I feel so good all the time now. After the first week of it though....dang....I thought I was gonna die. Now if I go off of it, I can't wait to get back on cause I feel so sluggish.


----------



## andyo (Nov 3, 2003)

Nothing more than an 'Emergency' Diet for Obese Patients. It was originally instituted as a pre-surgical diet plan to lose excess bodywater pre-surgery. 


Believe me, try something more balanced, and healthy too. 

Even Proteins, Fats, Carbs--Better off./


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

The Atkin's diet is a good way to lose weight, problem is, there are too many bodybuilders who think they're doctors' just because their diet plan works so well for themselves.


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 9, 2003)

So what are the key differences between the male cutting plan which I've just started and the Atkins Diet?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2003)

The male cutting plan includes carbs.  Atkins diet does not.  You need carbs to lift and to replace glycogen stores.  Also, Atkins diet doens't care about fat and where it comes from, where you should be concerned about fat and make sure your eating the right kinds (EFA's) and not crap like bacon.

Bodybuilders use a cutting plan to lose fat and retain LBM.  Atkins just helps you lose weight, and it doesnt matter what kind of weight.  Water, fat or muscle.


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks for the response jodi


----------

